# Bonus points and moving



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

Well, I landed an awesome job in Wyoming, so I will be moving there soon! I can't wait to get out of Utah. Been looking for a long time. 
Anyway, maybe I am just searching the wrong places or wording, but can't seem to find out what happens to all my points here in Utah after I move. Can anyone point me in the right direction? The last time I went into the division office to ask a complex question, the ladies looked at me and said they have no clue. 


Also, does my year long fishing license stay valid or not? Yes I will be making myself a Wyoming resident.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

The points will stay with you, but they effectively become non-resident points when applying for the draw.

Not sure about the fishing license, but I think it will be valid until it expires. Please correct me if I’m wrong.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Points stay with you like Brisket said.

My guess is your fishing license will be valid until it expires or you become a Wyoming residence. You can't claim residency in both states.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

As long as you were a legal resident when you purchased your fishing /small game license you are good until it expires. 

I also believe that if you put in for the draws that you are still considered a resident as long as you were a resident when you applied for them. Just make sure that you update your address.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Lucky!!!


----------



## muddywallow (May 24, 2019)

You should buy a 3 year resident fishing license before you leave!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## hook69 (Nov 26, 2016)

Congrats on the new job. I have also been looking at Wyoming but the wife doesn't like that idea! What city are you moving to? I agree with the other responses that your fishing license is still good until it expires and you can put in as a resident for this year. I have lived in Utah my entire life but it's not what it used to be, and it's only going to get worse!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

muddywallow said:


> You should buy a 3 year resident fishing license before you leave!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


I'd check on it before I bought it and moved.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats on the move!!!!

In the tone of Napoleon Dynamite . . . "LUCKY!"

Like others have said, your points stay with you and transfer over as nonresident points. Also, you can now purchase points/apply for tags for every big game species in Utah.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I would not purchase a new license that extends for a longer period of time just to have it remain in force after the move. That could be construed as gaming the system, and we've seen some pretty severe penalties for people that have done so. Anyone recall the case down south in the last couple years with the sheep guide that was convicted of a felony? 

I do believe that your current license will remain valid after the move until it expires, but don't quote me on that. And yes, your points will simply become nonresident points and you will be able to start applying for all species if you choose. When you inevitably move back to Utah because this place is awesome, those will transfer over to resident points at that time too. ;-)


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

hook69 said:


> Congrats on the new job. I have also been looking at Wyoming but the wife doesn't like that idea! What city are you moving to? I agree with the other responses that your fishing license is still good until it expires and you can put in as a resident for this year. I have lived in Utah my entire life but it's not what it used to be, and it's only going to get worse!


The state I live in is also not the same.

To the OP, your UT license is valid until you buy a WY resident license. At that point you are effectively giving up your UT residency.


----------



## spencer_larsen (Jul 24, 2008)

Don't even bother with the Utah drawings now that you have moved to the promised land. Once you establish wyoming residency you can stroll into a walmart the day you want to hunt buy a tag and go hunt areas that would take several years to draw an area in utah with the equivalent animal #s and trophy quality.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Critter said:


> As long as you were a legal resident when you purchased your fishing /small game license you are good until it expires.
> 
> I also believe that if you put in for the draws that you are still considered a resident as long as you were a resident when you applied for them. Just make sure that you update your address.


My understanding is yes on the first part (but you would have to surrender that license to buy a WY resident license if your eligibility overlaps), but no on the second. You have to be a resident *to purchase* a resident permit. The DWR usually puts a specific date in the application guide for when the DWR considers the purchase date to be for draw tags, and it is usually sometime in the last week of May for Bucks, Bulls, and OIAL. It doesn't matter that the DWR charged your card a couple weeks before, you have to maintain your residency until after that specific date to be able to hunt any permits drawn. I literally pushed back my moving date when I left Utah by 10 days so that I didn't run afoul of that problem.


----------



## jason21 (Sep 18, 2018)

So this post made me think of an opposite scenario, and i may be stupid for even asking. But when he moves out, his points swap over to NR. which makes total sense. But say someone is a NR, and has been applying for everything and racked up tons of points. They then move to utah an become a resident. Now theyve banked say 20 points each per OIL species. Do their points now move to Resident? And they have a shot of drawing a moose tag one year, goat next, sheep after that? ETC?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Yep, points are points if a person moves into the state with all kinds of points he can use them as a resident and have a great draw for a few years 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

jason21 said:


> So this post made me think of an opposite scenario, and i may be stupid for even asking. But when he moves out, his points swap over to NR. which makes total sense. But say someone is a NR, and has been applying for everything and racked up tons of points. They then move to utah an become a resident. Now theyve banked say 20 points each per OIL species. Do their points now move to Resident? And they have a shot of drawing a moose tag one year, goat next, sheep after that? ETC?


I took advantage of this when I lived in a couple different states, at different times, for work. I cashed in my bull elk points in 2016, picked up a LE deer tag last year, and 'should' get a LE pronghorn tag this year. I'll be off the wait list for elk in 2022, so I'll be back in that cluster . . . all the more reason to go with a full random draw!


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

That's a lot of good info! Thank you, I will check on a couple things now that I have a lead on them.


I am moving to Mountain View. Probably my favorite little town ever. Not sure why, maybe all the memories there with family.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I have bought a lot of drinks, snacks, and breakfast food at that Maverick gas station in Mountain View over the years! 

Good luck out there maniac. That is a cool little town.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

muleydeermaniac said:


> That's a lot of good info! Thank you, I will check on a couple things now that I have a lead on them.
> 
> I am moving to Mountain View. Probably my favorite little town ever. Not sure why, maybe all the memories there with family.


Congrats - I love that little town!

I am sure you are aware of this, but for hunting rights - and someone please correct me if I am wrong - you have to be a resident for one full year. Meaning if you moved to Wyoming on March 1, 2020, you wouldn't officially gain residency status for hunting until March 1, 2021.

When I moved back from Texas to Utah in September of 2018, I tried and tried my wife to move to Evanston, but that was a no go. I called and spoke to the Wyoming Game and Fish in Cheyenne, and they were more than helpful in explaining residency requirements and answering all my questions!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

johnnycake said:


> My understanding is yes on the first part (but you would have to surrender that license to buy a WY resident license if your eligibility overlaps), but no on the second. You have to be a resident *to purchase* a resident permit. The DWR usually puts a specific date in the application guide for when the DWR considers the purchase date to be for draw tags, and it is usually sometime in the last week of May for Bucks, Bulls, and OIAL. It doesn't matter that the DWR charged your card a couple weeks before, you have to maintain your residency until after that specific date to be able to hunt any permits drawn. I literally pushed back my moving date when I left Utah by 10 days so that I didn't run afoul of that problem.


The date for residency in UT this year is May 29. You have to live in the state 6 months prior to that date in order to be considered a resident. Believe me, I know, as I didn't want to pay non-resident fees this fall after moving back from OK in mid-November. I make it under the deadline by about 2 weeks. &#128578;


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

muleydeermaniac said:


> That's a lot of good info! Thank you, I will check on a couple things now that I have a lead on them.
> 
> I am moving to Mountain View. Probably my favorite little town ever. Not sure why, maybe all the memories there with family.


That is a cool little town. I run through there when i hunt the North slope and drop down by HOOP Lake. It is the closest place to run to if i need service to handle a few work things, then sneak back into the good land , congrats on the gig :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Yep, have to live in the state of WY for one year before being considered as a resident for license and tags. I'd love to live in WY but don't think I'd be able to convince my wife. 

I haven't acquired a ton of UT points while I've been away, but it's definitely been helpful to apply for each LE/OIL species. If I ever do move back to UT, I'll certainly cash in on some hunts.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Vanilla said:


> I have bought a lot of drinks, snacks, and breakfast food at that Maverick gas station in Mountain View over the years!
> 
> Good luck out there maniac. That is a cool little town.


Fun fact (tongue in cheek). I ran into that maverick late at night with my wife having a medical emergency 12 years ago screaming for help and was promptly pointed towards Evanston. I squealed the tires of my Cummins diesel out of that parking lot with broken front shocks from rushing her out the rough Uinta roads with haste. Scary moment, but a cool place no doubt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

3arabians said:


> Vanilla said:
> 
> 
> > I have bought a lot of drinks, snacks, and breakfast food at that Maverick gas station in Mountain View over the years!
> ...


Sometimes I need some emergency inspiration from the Doctrine and Covenants as well...it usually doesn't take me to Evanston, though.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

brisket said:


> Sometimes I need some emergency inspiration from the Doctrine and Covenants as well...it usually doesn't take me to Evanston, though.


Oops, I walked right into that. Time to edit my post.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

3arabians said:


> brisket said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes I need some emergency inspiration from the Doctrine and Covenants as well...it usually doesn't take me to Evanston, though.
> ...


Ha! Now worries, just having some fun. I didn't know what a D&C was, had to look that up. Learned something new today.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

brisket said:


> 3arabians said:
> 
> 
> > brisket said:
> ...


Seriously though, I hope your wife was okay, that sounds like a horrible situation.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

brisket said:


> Seriously though, I hope your wife was okay, that sounds like a horrible situation.


Thanks. Ya we made it thankfully. I'll never forget the look on those employees faces at the Mountain View maverick when I ran in there. Small towns are cool but hospitals are cooler in a situation like that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

I've found a few homes I am going to look at this weekend. One has a one bedroom mother in law house behind the main home. And they are all horse property so I can have my animals again! If any of you get stuck on the Bridger side of a closed freeway, hit me up, and I'll feed ya and give you a place to hang out!


By the way, packing an entire home sucks!!!


----------



## Dolgan (May 31, 2021)

Hey, congrats on your new job! The points will stay with you, and your license will be valid until you make a WY one. Mountain View is an awesome little town. I was there for a week with my wife before we moved to Germany European Removals, France, Germany, Switzerland, UK, Belgium, Netherlands.. We liked it so much, hope to visit it one more time when we end our affairs here. I loved the fresh air and beauty there. The people were very friendly and hospitable. They know each other because the city is really small. I am happy for you, wish you good luck in your business there!


----------

